# April POTM Voting Thread



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

African Dwarf Frog













Zebra Danio













Marmokrebs Self Cloning Cray













Multies













Royal Farlowella














Betta













Emerald Green Cory













Dojo Loach













Bolivian Ram













Bristlenose Pleco












Vote for what you think is the best picture. It may be quite difficult, but enjoy!


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

man these are some great photos! Going to be a tough one.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

There we are! Poll closes in seven days.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, forgot to say, if you're photo isn't listed, it was not one of the first ten received by me. Feel free to reenter the unlisted photos as early as tomorrow for the May POTM contest.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i voted on artistic merit and presentation.....and i hate to admit it but i did not vote for my photo but rather the best photo!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I voted for the picture I thought was the one that showed off a fish's personality the best and was good quality as well... so not my own, either


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I like that zebra danio picture and the beta picture. Very cool photos and different from in the past.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

While everyone is taking the time to vote up there, let's vote on aquarank too! Lots of good pics! http://www.aquarank.com/in.php?id=fishforu


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

What are the prizes?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sponsors, correct me if I'm wrong, but:

The winner of POTM will receive a Kaldness Reactor from Advanced Aquatics, and the winner of TOTM will receive a sample box of Plecocaine from Neptune Aquatics, AKA Loha.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Only 17 votes on each totm and potm i hope it picks up a few months ago there were over 17 votes alone for the hillside loach


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Vote! Vote vote vote! 
Great pictures.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

My votes in... Good pics everyone


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

There were 3 I was drawn into- the multies, the zebra danio and the betta. I liked the multies because it is a very good photograph that really shows the life of that particular fish. I liked the zebra danio because well, it's just a really fun picture- very artistic. The Betta picture is also very good for clarity, artistic, and shows off the fish at it's finest. 

Excellent pictures guys!

Whoever got that picture of their ram- man that fish stood still for that picture! I have had rams before and catching them for a pic was all but impossible. And the dojo was also a great picture for getting him to stand still. Say "cheese" guys!


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats to the winner whoever he/she is!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am really glad to see that people are taking more pictures and getting better and better at it...these pics are a huge improvement over what we were seeing 6 months ago..
awesome pics guys and gals...keep up the great work.....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

A late congrats to hXcChic22! Great shot of your betta, I really like the mirroring.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

great pic tori.....congratulations....


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

funlad3 said:


> A late congrats to hXcChic22! Great shot of your betta, I really like the mirroring.


Thank you, it was a super lucky shot!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

congrats, great pic.


----------

